# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Phượt đèo Hải Vân, vi vu Lăng Cô bằng xe máy

## coffeduong

Cùng thám hiểm một trong những vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới của Việt Nam nhé!







 Nếu có dịp ra Đà Nẵng, bạn đừng quên làm một chuyến “phượt” đèo Hải Vân ra thăm vịnh Lăng Cô (Huế) bằng xe máy để đời nhé. Xuống sân bay vào sáng sớm, chúng mình đi taxi đến chợ Tân Lập và điểm tâm với bún bò, bún chả cá cực ngon giá chỉ 12k/tô thôi đấy. Thuê xe máy tại cửa hàng Hà Long (77B Phạm Văn Nghị) ngay trong lòng chợ với giá 100k/chiếc/ngày, chúng mình đã có “bạn đồng hành” cho chuyến vượt đèo hấp dẫn.

Đèo Hải Vân dài 21km là một trong những đèo hiểm trở bậc nhất Việt Nam   với những dốc đứng 45 độ và khúc ngoặt bất tử như thế này. Tuy nhiên do hầu hết mọi phương tiện hiện nay đều di chuyển qua hầm Hải Vân nên đoạn đường đèo này khá thưa xe và vắng vẻ, bạn chỉ cần vững tay lái và chạy với tốc độ vừa phải để vừa ngắm cảnh vừa đảm bảo an toàn là ổn.




Đừng quên mang theo những “người bạn” chống nắng như áo khoác, nón, khẩu trang… khi đi phượt đường trường như thế này nhé. Và đặc biệt, máy ảnh là thứ không thể thiếu để bạn ghi lại những khung ảnh thật oách để về khoe bạn bè như việc đang ở cách Sài Gòn 990km như thế này đây.




Sau đoạn đường đèo, chúng mình đã đặt chân đến vịnh Lăng Cô – “Hải Vân đệ nhất hùng quan” và là một trong những vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới ở ngay tại Việt Nam   mình đấy. Cách thành phố Huế 60km về phía Bắc và thành phố Đà Nẵng 40km về phía Nam, vịnh Lăng Cô nằm giữa một nhánh rẽ của dãy Trường Sơn vươn ra biển, với phía Nam là đèo Hải Vân, phía Bắc là đèo Phú Gia tạo nên một khung cảnh non nước ấn tượng vô cùng.
 




Tại Lăng Cô, núi chạy dài ra biển, viền dưới là dải cát dài trắng mịn tuyệt đẹp gần như còn nguyên sơ với những chiếc thuyền của dân chài neo đậu,… Tất cả vẽ nên một bức tranh yên bình và tuyệt đẹp.




Từ trên cao, bạn có thể thư thả ngắm xe cộ qua lại liên tiếp trên cầu Lăng Cô, cũng như “canh me” để ghi lại khoảnh khắc một đoàn tàu lửa chạy ngang vịnh, tạo nên một sự rộn ràng hiếm hoi tại đây.




Đèo Hải Vân rất hấp dẫn du khách nước ngoài vì khung cảnh hùng vĩ nhưng không kém phần thơ mộng.


Chỉ cần hỏi thăm người dân địa phương là bạn sẽ biết đường xuống được làng chài ngay dưới chân cầu để thỏa thích nghịch nước mát, trong và pose ảnh hay tắm biển. Yên tâm là người dân Lăng Cô nói riêng và người Huế nói chung rất rất dễ thương nhé!







Nắng vàng, biển xanh, cát trắng,... Lăng Cô quả thích hợp cho những chuyến đi của các cặp tình nhân.







Rời bãi cát trắng ở làng chài, chúng mình đi thêm một đoạn ngắn nữa để đến đầm Lập An - một đầm nước lợ rộng lớn thông với biển Đông tại Lăng Cô với khung cảnh đẹp đến không thốt nổi lên lời. Có ai liên tưởng đến tác phẩm “Chiếc thuyền ngoài xa” của Nguyễn Minh Châu khi xem bức ảnh này không nhỉ?









Bạn đừng ngạc nhiên tại sao chứa bao nhiêu người vậy mà thuyền không chìm nhé. Đoạn đầm chúng mình pose ảnh cạn (nông) vô cùng. Nước đầm rất rất mát và trong veo, bạn có thể thấy cá tung tăng bơi lội nữa đấy. Đặc biệt, chưa bao giờ chúng mình thấy hàu nhiều thế đấy, cứ mỗi bước chân là lại bắt gặp mấy “em”.







Ốc gai nướng - một trong những món cho bữa trưa của chúng mình. Rẽ vào đường Nguyễn Văn Đạt gần cửa hầm Hải Vân, chúng mình vô tình dừng chân tại quán Anh Phi và rồi “chết lịm” với các món hải sản siêu ngon bổ rẻ tại đây. Quán nằm đối diện đầm Lập An với khung cảnh nên thơ và gió thổi mát lộng. Vừa ngắm cảnh vừa xơi hải sản thì quá tuyệt còn gì.







Hàu là đặc sản tại quán. 45k/kg hàu tương đương giá ở Sài Gòn nhưng chất lượng miễn chê nhé. Thịt hàu ngọt ngon và chắc vô cùng, ăn là xuýt xoa đấy. Nhóm “phượt” 10 người chúng mình còn gọi thêm một nồi cháo hàu với giá chỉ 200k nhưng mỗi người xơi được đến hơn 3 chén và chén nào cũng đầy ắp hàu thơm ngon cả đấy.







Trên đường về lại thành phố Đà Nẵng, chúng mình nghỉ chân ở đoạn đèo trông xuống là mũi Isabele của làng phong Hòa Vân – ngôi làng tách biệt với đất liền thời gian mình sẽ trở thành một khu phức hợp nghĩ dưỡng cao cấp của Đà Nẵng .







Về lại thành phố sông Hàn, bạn có thể nghỉ lại đây để tận hưởng sự nhộn nhịp về đêm của Đà Nẵng hay đi thăm “tiên cảnh” Bà Nà vào hôm sau. Còn không như chúng mình, bạn có thể bắt xe buýt ra Hội An dạo phố cổ và đi thuyền ra Cù Lao Chàm – một trong những khu dự trữ sinh quyển lớn trên thế giới ngay tại Việt Nam. Đó là một câu chuyện thú vị khác mà mình sẽ chia sẻ với các bạn vào một dịp gần nhất nhé!

(Sưu tầm từ Internet)

----------

